# Poorly dog or just a blip ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Dexter did normal poos this morning & weeing fine. But during the morning he began to ring his bells furiously so I took him out and he passed a very pale (look away if squeamish) blob of pooey mucus. Seems ok in himself but a wet nose. 

The only notable thing is that he didn't eat much yesterday as he was quite spooked by the fireworks. 


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi I'm no expert but as long as he seems fine in himself I would say it is probably due to the anxiety over the fireworks.Malie had this when we first bought her home.
XClare


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Dudley was also a bit upset by the fireworks and today his poo was soft and more yellow so I imagine that is what is was, think I will give him chicken and rice for tea tonight anyway.


----------



## glitzydebs (Jun 10, 2011)

Pushca acted really strangely last night too ( she's 2....) but followed me everywhere in the house and I mean glued to my side. Then woke us up at 2am to go out and had diarrhoea. She never goes toilet in the middle of the night.
She seems fine today. Could the fireworks have such an effect???


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

glitzydebs said:


> Pushca acted really strangely last night too ( she's 2....) but followed me everywhere in the house and I mean glued to my side. Then woke us up at 2am to go out and had diarrhoea. She never goes toilet in the middle of the night.
> She seems fine today. Could the fireworks have such an effect???


I think they definitely could, anything they experience that they are not used to - especially things that upset them, seems to have this effect, Dudley usually gets softer poo's when we go and stay somewhere else - even when he is loving it!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Stress or feeling a bit upset can give dogs a dodgy tummy. Although they may not display any outward signs they may still be feeling a bit upset.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

There seems to be a lot of 'dodgy tummy' about at the minute both mine have had it in varying degrees. A bit of bloody slimy mucus (sorry) sometimes happens when they have eaten something foreign or a bit rich. It can also happen if he is eating too much. Minton is an absolute pig I have had to be very strict with him and since cutting his food down the loose sometimes mucus stools have stopped. If Dexter is ok in himself may just be something a bit foreign making its way out! See how he goes if he is eating up, playing and not quiet or withdrawn he will be ok. But if it goes on for a few days or he is going out frequently and straining see the vet.


----------

